# Funktioniert mein Headset



## seastylee (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein allgemeines Problem. Und zwar habe ich schon diverse versuche unternommen zu testen, ob mein Headset funktioniert was den Sound betrifft.

Doch weder mit Teamspeak oder dem Windows-Player habe ich keine Aufnahme hinbekommen. In den Soundeinstellungen ist das Mikrofon ausgewählt und auf hohen Sound gestellt. 

Ich lege ab und an bei nem Internet-Stream auf und würde gerne dort auch ab und an Kommentare abgeben. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen, zu testen ob mein Headset soundtechnisch geht 

Wäre klasse ...

Ein verzweifelter User


----------



## Erpel (5. Oktober 2003)

Also, eigentlich kannst du das Headset ganz einfach testen indem du entweder das Headset an einen alten Kassettenrekorder anschließt, oder mit irgendwas anderem versuchst am PC aufzunehmen.


----------



## SirToby (11. November 2003)

Schau mal in den Optionen vom Aktuellen Teamspeak!
Dort kannst nach Wahl eines Codecs auch einen "Local Test-Mode" aktivieren. Wenn Du Dich dann selber hörst, geht Dein Headset einwandfrei!

Andernfalls solltest nochmal Deine Sound-Einstellungen unter Windows kontrollieren und sicherstellen, dass Dein Mikrofon auch bei den Aufnahme-Optionen aktiviert ist.


----------

